# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  TSMC ستبدأ قريبًا بإنتاج معالجات Apple 14 من أجل هواتف iPhone القادمة

## mohamed73

وفقا لتقرير جديد صدر اليوم من موقع الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]،  فيبدو أن شركة TSMC هي الشركة الوحيدة التي ستشرف على تصنيع المعالج Apple  A14 لشركة آبل من أجل هواتف iPhone الجديدة القادمة في النصف الثاني من  هذا العام. وعلى ما يبدو، ستبدأ شركة TSMC عملية إنتاج المعالج Apple A14  في الربع الثاني من هذا العام إستعدادًا لعملية إطلاق هواتف iPhone الجديدة  في الربع الموالي. 
 سيتم تصنيع المعالج Apple A14 من قبل شركة TSMC بإستخدام تكنولوجيا  التصنيع الجديدة 5 نانومتر، وستشغل طلبات آبل ثلثي سعة مصنع TSMC. هناك  إحتمال بأن تكون هواتف iPhone 12 هي الأولى التي ستصل إلى السوق مع معالج  مصنوع بإستخدام تكنولوجيا 5 نانومتر. وبالعودة إلى العام 2018، فقد كان  الثنائي iPhone XS و iPhone XS Max أول هاتفين يصلان إلى السوق مع معالج  مصنوع بإستخدام تكنولوجيا 7 نانومتر. 
 أفادت التقارير أن شركة HiSilicon التابعة لشركة Huawei ستكون أيضًا من  بين الشركات الأولى التي ستستعين بشركة TSMC لتصنيع معالجاتها بإستخدام  تكنولوجيا 5 نانومتر. قد تنجح Huawei في التغلب على شركة آبل من خلال إطلاق  سلسلة هواتف Huawei Mate 40 Series أولاً مع المعالج HiSilicon Kirin 1020  الذي سيتم تصنيعه على الأرجح بإستخدام تكنولوجيا 5 نانومتر.
 لقد تأكد فعلاً أنه يتم تصنيع المعالجين Snapdragon 865 و HiSilicon  Kirin 990 بإستخدام تكنولوجيا 7 نانومتر. لاحظ أن هذه النانومترات هي مبدأ  توجيهي فقط، فلم يتم بعد تأكيد الإختلافات التي ستجعل تكنولوجيا 5 نانومتر  متفوقة على تكنولوجيا 7 نانومتر من شركة TSMC.

----------

